# American Golf Club Fitting



## Titleist3 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi all,

As some of you may of seen earlier this week I had my first round in a while after an operation.



I have the big back...don't tell the wife!!



I am looking to go to AG tomorrow and get a club fitting, has anyone been here before for one? I've never actually been fitted so I'm quite nervous!!

Thanks all!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2018)

Titleist3 said:



			Hi all,

As some of you may of seen earlier this week I had my first round in a while after an operation.



I have the big back...don't tell the wife!!



I am looking to go to AG tomorrow and get a club fitting, has anyone been here before for one? I've never actually been fitted so I'm quite nervous!!

Thanks all!
		
Click to expand...

Where are you based? I have found AG fittings hit and miss (mostly misses) and it depends what store you go to and how well trained the member of staff with. I'm also not convinced about the launch monitor settings nor being cranked. It IS a good starting point and you can always take the specs away with you and try a separate fitting elsewhere like a local range etc and see how they compare. Glad you've got the bug back and enjoy trying the new clubs


----------



## connor (Mar 28, 2018)

Just had my irons done there and they was fantastic. He gave me the option if I wanted the launch monitor numbers I said yes as was interested in the spin numbers etc, as Plymouth has an outdoor range rather than hitting into a screen. I  Was hitting balls and was a lowish flight like I always have. We spoke about it and he was keen for me to hit it a bit higher so then tried a couple different shafts to get the flight higher. Then we did a lie check. Then a hand measurement to check if needed or wanted extra tape.

So completely different experience to homers. Previously Iâ€™ve had fittings with my club pro and with cobra at a fitting day and this was similar.


----------



## Titleist3 (Mar 28, 2018)

Its good to hear both sides.

I'll be visiting AG Aintree, Liverpool.

I'm really open minded in terms of what clubs they offer me. I already have Taylormade Burners so I think I'm due an upgrade. I love the look of Titleist but if I'm not getting the results I want I'll see what they can do for me!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 28, 2018)

Titleist3 said:



			Its good to hear both sides.

I'll be visiting AG Aintree, Liverpool.

I'm really open minded in terms of what clubs they offer me. I already have Taylormade Burners so I think I'm due an upgrade. I love the look of Titleist but if I'm not getting the results I want I'll see what they can do for me!
		
Click to expand...

There an Aussie in Aintree AG he is a very good lad to see, I just canâ€™t remember his name.


----------



## Siren (Mar 28, 2018)

It does depend on the person doing it, I would make sure you are being fitted by a professional otherwise you have people there just reading numbers they think are good.

I went in to try the jpx 900 but couldnt carry the 6 iron my 7 iron distance (same lofts) and the guy was claiming they were perfect for me until I went back at him with spin rates etc.

On the other hand a few years ago I was fitted by a pro who was outstanding and I left with a set of Mizuno irons I wish I had never sold.

Take your time dont commit to anything and make sure you have a few different shafts and head combos.


----------



## Titleist3 (Mar 28, 2018)

As cheeky as this sounds I plan on getting fitted from AG but then buying my clubs direct through the manufacturer due to contacts.


----------



## adasko (Mar 29, 2018)

Titleist3 said:



			As cheeky as this sounds I plan on getting fitted from AG but then buying my clubs direct through the manufacturer due to contacts.
		
Click to expand...

Because people like you with no intention to buy anything just abusing free fitting I'm not surprised the guys at American golf can sometimes do a bad fittings. You just gone waste their time, if you have contacts why don't you go direct to manufacturer and pay for the fitting. I could never understood people who willing to spend 600 to a 1000 pounds on a golf clubs but are to savvy to pay 50 pounds for the fitting.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2018)

if ordering else where id be inclined to go to a fitter who charges to know your getting the best possible results

AG can be hit and miss.. however they are getting better and better

but you can go to a fitter whos been doing it for years for like Â£50


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 29, 2018)

Many fitters will refund the fitting charge if you buy the clubs through them.

AG are a  high volume retailer, you wonâ€™t get the bespoke fitting service that a professional fitter should provide and there may be limitations in the shaft options available.

But they are a good place to start for your average golfer.

I too am a bit skeptical about cranked launch monitors. Always take a couple of your existing clubs with you and compare like with like.

Also for me , hitting outdoors and actually seeing the ball flight is far better than hitting into a net/screen .

Good luck and relax, if you feel that you arenâ€™t swinging well on the day, donâ€™t be steamrolled into buying, arrange to go back another day.


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 29, 2018)

adasko said:



			Because people like you with no intention to buy anything just abusing free fitting I'm not surprised the guys at American golf can sometimes do a bad fittings..
		
Click to expand...

Don't understand why you think this would impact the quality of the fitting or why this is "abusing" their service. Its on a no obligation basis and the OP has every right to do what he proposes. AG should charge if this is a problem for them.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Don't understand why you think this would impact the quality of the fitting or why this is "abusing" their service. Its on a no obligation basis and the OP has every right to do what he proposes. AG should charge if this is a problem for them.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I'm sure enough people will make snap decisions and buy immediately for it to still be worthwhile to AG to do it.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 29, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Don't understand why you think this would impact the quality of the fitting or why this is "abusing" their service. Its on a no obligation basis and the OP has every right to do what he proposes. AG should charge if this is a problem for them.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree &#128077;


----------



## NorwichBanana (Mar 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed. I'm sure enough people will make snap decisions and buy immediately for it to still be worthwhile to AG to do it.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen many a person walk into american golf wanting a specific club. Have 3 hits and then buy them. 
I went in tried 3/4 3woods and walked away with none. I was more time consuming, but the chap previously on the launch monitor made it all worth while, buying some new clubs which were clearly not for him. The branch in Norwich has a TV above the fitting zone for everyone to see how the shots are going. Lets say very few found the fairway.....or semi rough for that matter.....the guys said they weren't for him, but he wanted them and brought them....all because of them allowing the free use of a launch monitor.


----------



## ademac (Mar 29, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Don't understand why you think this would impact the quality of the fitting or why this is "abusing" their service. Its on a no obligation basis and the OP has every right to do what he proposes. AG should charge if this is a problem for them.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this 100%.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			I've seen many a person walk into american golf wanting a specific club. Have 3 hits and then buy them. 
I went in tried 3/4 3woods and walked away with none. I was more time consuming, but the chap previously on the launch monitor made it all worth while, buying some new clubs which were clearly not for him. The branch in Norwich has a TV above the fitting zone for everyone to see how the shots are going. Lets say very few found the fairway.....or semi rough for that matter.....the guys said they weren't for him, but he wanted them and brought them....all because of them allowing the free use of a launch monitor.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. If I were a low handicapper with a more consistent swing, I'd probably be more inclined to pay for a proper fitting. But as a higher handicapper, when I wanted new irons at the turn of the year, AG free fitting was ideal just to try a few of the different brands and see what I liked the feel of. I didn't buy the clubs there and then, but I ended up buying them second hand from a different branch of AG, so they got their sale in a roundabout way in the end.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2018)

When I went for a fitting I didnâ€™t mind what shaft at all I was going to end up with so they got me to try a few

I wanted 716 ap1 and ended up with them but I tried many clubs.. all same numbers I just ended up with what I liked the look off


----------



## TreeSeeker (Mar 29, 2018)

adasko said:



			Because people like you with no intention to buy anything just abusing free fitting I'm not surprised the guys at American golf can sometimes do a bad fittings. You just gone waste their time, if you have contacts why don't you go direct to manufacturer and pay for the fitting. I could never understood people who willing to spend 600 to a 1000 pounds on a golf clubs but are to savvy to pay 50 pounds for the fitting.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you here, the number of no sales will reduce the quality of the fitting service, given that you cant just burn money.  Yes of course AG will know that people are going to abuse the service and they feel it is still cost effective to offer. I can appreciate not buying because you didn't like the feel/product you wanted, but to go intentionally to abuse the free fitting is wrong and I don't see how you can justify doing it.


----------



## micklson66 (Mar 29, 2018)

I have been fitted twice by AG for irons, the last occasion being in 2015.
On both occasions i felt that the fitting was slightly rushed and was not offered the chance to try different shafts but left fairly content with the experience and happy enough with the clubs i had chosen. I had recently taken the game up again and was playing with a HC of 18 - 20 over that period.
After getting my HC down to 12 and after researching club fitting i decided to give Precision Golf a try. On taking my irons down to PG and having them checked over i was made aware that there was inconsistency with the shafts and lofts of the irons i had purchased. At AG i had ordered irons 2 deg upright but several of them were not. 
At PG you are obviously paying for the fitting and have an allocated time slot so you get a better service in return. There is no pressure on you to buy particular clubs. I actually kept the club heads and only changed the shafts. I think you leave PG with a much more precise fit. That being said they are very expensive and i was fortunate enough at that time to be able to afford to give it a go. It will be at the end of this season if i can say the extra expense was worth it or not but its certainly worth considering other alternatives to AG. Like others have said, make sure you are not rushed into a decision and try as many different clubs / shafts as you can
Good luck with whatever clubs you end up choosing:swing:


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2018)

TreeSeeker said:



			Agree with you here, the number of no sales will reduce the quality of the fitting service, given that you cant just burn money.  Yes of course AG will know that people are going to abuse the service and they feel it is still cost effective to offer. I can appreciate not buying because you didn't like the feel/product you wanted, but to go intentionally to abuse the free fitting is wrong and *I don't see how you can justify doing it.*

Click to expand...

:rofl:
AG is a multinational company who chooses to offer this free service. I'm sure they will cope if some people use it and buy their clubs elsewhere. If too many people are doing that then they will cease offering it, but they haven't yet so they must be doing ok.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Mar 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			:rofl:
AG is a multinational company who chooses to offer this free service. I'm sure they will cope if some people use it and buy their clubs elsewhere. If too many people are doing that then they will cease offering it, but they haven't yet so they must be doing ok.
		
Click to expand...

So you would feel it is ok to test drive a car at a big car supermarket when you knew you were going to buy from a mate. Or get your house valued when you had no intention to sell. Have a builder estimate work you were going to pay a friend to do etc.

Of course they decide to afford it. It's still wrong and will incentivise bad practice.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Mar 29, 2018)

TreeSeeker said:



			So you would feel it is ok to test drive a car at a big car supermarket when you knew you were going to buy from a mate. Or get your house valued when you had no intention to sell. Have a builder estimate work you were going to pay a friend to do etc.

Of course they decide to afford it. It's still wrong and will incentivise bad practice.
		
Click to expand...

surely your mate would allow you to test drive his car ?
No issue with getting a house valued, it may be the factor in deciding to move or staying where you are?
Builders will be fully aware that most people get more than 1 quote for any work, you'd be mad not to. Also you'll be able to check your mate isn't overcharging !

I understand where you are coming from, but American Golf will have their loyal following of shoppers, and they will also have those like me who go in, test and don't buy. If you offer a service, you have to accept a little bit of abuse towards it, rightly or wrongly.

Tell me you've never played 2 balls on a golf course as 'practice'? Not allowed, but we all do it!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2018)

TreeSeeker said:



			So you would feel it is ok to test drive a car at a big car supermarket when you knew you were going to buy from a mate. Or get your house valued when you had no intention to sell. Have a builder estimate work you were going to pay a friend to do etc.

Of course they decide to afford it. It's still wrong and will incentivise bad practice.
		
Click to expand...

I literally cant tell if this post is serious or a wind up

millions of people test drive cars at a main dealer to see if they like it and then hunt for the best price elsewhere

tones of people have their house valued but don't move because they need it valued and its a cheap way to do it

in the same breath wouldn't AG price match guarantee be against the moral code your putting forward? a retailer can do the product cheaper but you decide to use this to get AG to lower their price for you rather than buy from the 3rd party costing them valid custom?


----------



## Smasher (Mar 29, 2018)

adasko said:



			Because people like you with no intention to buy anything just abusing free fitting I'm not surprised the guys at American golf can sometimes do a bad fittings. You just gone waste their time, if you have contacts why don't you go direct to manufacturer and pay for the fitting. I could never understood people who willing to spend 600 to a 1000 pounds on a golf clubs but are to savvy to pay 50 pounds for the fitting.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.
Why would they go all out 100% on a fitting to totally dial everything in when there's so many people abuse the service?
I bet they also have a number of people take a few swings and buy, so again, there's no incentive for AG to offer the best fitting service.
On the flip side a cynic might say they only want to improve over your existing clubs. If they do then it'll be easier to get another sale in X years without having to beat your 'perfect setup' with not so old tech.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2018)

TreeSeeker said:



			So you would feel it is ok to test drive a car at a big car supermarket when you knew you were going to buy from a mate. Or get your house valued when you had no intention to sell. Have a builder estimate work you were going to pay a friend to do etc.

Of course they decide to afford it. It's still wrong and will incentivise bad practice.
		
Click to expand...

If you are trying to get me to feel sympathy for a multinational billionaire retailer, then you are going to be disappointed. They obviously know people use their free fitting for this sometimes and they don't bat an eyelid. They don't need you to do their crying for them!


----------



## Smasher (Mar 29, 2018)

For those who had a fitting, did you book online and how long was it?
I'm booking in for one and the online booking had 30 minute slots. Pretty sure that won't be enough time to hit the 6ish clubs i'm interested in and whatever else they suggest, then trying different shafts.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 29, 2018)

TreeSeeker said:



			So you would feel it is ok to test drive a car at a big car supermarket when you knew you were going to buy from a mate. Or get your house valued when you had no intention to sell. Have a builder estimate work you were going to pay a friend to do etc.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this what everyone does??


----------



## NorwichBanana (Mar 29, 2018)

Smasher said:



			Agree with this.
Why would they go all out 100% on a fitting to totally dial everything in when there's so many people abuse the service?
I bet they also have a number of people take a few swings and buy, so again, there's no incentive for AG to offer the best fitting service.
		
Click to expand...

If they did go All Out on a fitting, wouldn't that give more serious golfers peace of mind that they were getting the best club for them? 
AG staff will know if during a fitting what the person is like they are fitting and probably change their method of fitting accordingly. Rightly or wrongly.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 29, 2018)

I think because there are so many AG shops out there that you are bound to get variance with the service offered.  

I went to try a few clubs at the Scottish Golf show a couple of years ago and on the Callaway stand they actually had a young lad from American Golf doing the fitting and he suggested I went with a heavier shaft.  

I eventually went to the Callaway golf fitting centre at St. Andrews. They had the trackman but you could also see the flight yourself as you were hitting out onto the driving range.  They fitted me with a lightweight graphite shaft and the guy fitting me pulled a face when I showed him the spec the AG guy gave me from the golf show.  

The fitting at Callaway was FOC and it took less than two weeks for the new clubs to arrive at the shop.


----------



## Titleist3 (Mar 29, 2018)

Okay, I have returned from my fitting.

I have seen some negative comments in relation to my honesty of going with no intentions to buy the clubs.

I will clarify that I told the pro straight away at AG and he was totally fine with that and didn't seem to be fazed at all by me declaring it.

--------------------------------

About the fitting:

I started off with my own 7 iron swing speed was around 88 mph with an average distance of 151 yards.

I currently have '09 burners 4-PW with a 80g Regular Shaft.

I switched between 3-6 different clubs and shafts and discovered I was hitting exactly the same numbers (+1/-1 either side) with the Titleist AP2 and Taylormade P770's.

My shaft was changed from 80g to 121g after testing and changed to stiff.

I prefered the AP2 over the P770's for two reasons:

Firstly I liked the more slider look of the AP2 behind the ball and this gave me confidence in getting a good strike and secondly I preferred the head weight of the AP2 over the P770's as I thought it was easier to swing on the downswing. 

My yardage increased from originally 151 yards to 164 yards and I was told this was due to more weight in the shaft and the stiffness of the shaft keeping up with my swing speed. 

Verdict: I want the AP2. Don't tell the wife. 

-------------------------------------

We then moved on to the Hybrid.

This is something I took out my bag about 3 years ago as I hated it. It drove me nuts.

We tested Titleist 718 T-MB Iron, Callaway GBB Hybrid, Taylormade M3 & M4 and finally Titlesit H1 & H2. 

Cut a long story short, I was most consistent with the H2 which was a real shock for me as I thought I would of preferred the T-MB. 

I chose the H2 over the H1 due to the shot desperation and spin numbers. My average distance for this club was 193 yards which was really surprising and I was pleased with that. 

Shaft style was standard shaft of Aldilia Rouge M AX 85 and degree was changed to 18 degrees with draw bias insert weight. 

-------------------------------------

Next up was the fairway wood.

I currently have a Burner '09 4 Wood and this is a 16.5 degree loft. I love this club because when I hit it, it sounds so sweet and the club is like a feather for me. 

We tried to match the fairway woods with the hybrid but it was no use and my shot desperation looked like a load of scribble on a big white board. 

We discussed long and hard about what I wanted from the fairway wood and it was apparent the need to drive the ball down the fairway on long Par 5's as well as try to control the ball on Par 3's over 200 yards. 

Finally we tested the M4 and M3 and and the M4 came out on top. I was shanking a lot of M3 shots and not catching them cleanly which was unique despite me not doing anything different (so the trackman numbers say). I just couldn't connect with the ball correctly. 

The M4 felt a lot more forgiving and easier to hit, my "baby fade" disappeared a little too and the shots started to fly off the club face like arrows. 

The shaft was stiff Aldiila Rogue Black 70 but the loft was reduced to 15 degrees as I have quite a high ball flight.

Distances with the club was good averaging around 210 yards. 

-------------------------------------

Finally the dreaded club, the driver. 

I currently have a Taylormade R15 in stiff shaft.

I usually hit this about 230 yards. 

To cut a long story short and after testing basically the whole of AG the M4 was most suited to me. 

The looks behind the ball was stunning but the performance was there for me. Averaging a total of 246 yards the club was huge. 

The shaft was reduced by an inch and a half, the loft was 10.5 reduced to 10 degrees, the shaft was the same as the fairway wood which was interesting. We did try extra stiff but I was already through the ball by the time the club head came around. 

-------------------------------------



I end this description of my testing with a few lines, I apologise for the long post, I thoroughly enjoyed the session and it was a real eye opener for me to get tested to see how much of a difference it can make to your game. I was surprised in terms of my irons hafts being completely wrong for me by 40g and the flex. I look forward to your views and opinions and thank you.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Mar 29, 2018)

Smasher said:



			For those who had a fitting, did you book online and how long was it?
I'm booking in for one and the online booking had 30 minute slots. Pretty sure that won't be enough time to hit the 6ish clubs i'm interested in and whatever else they suggest, then trying different shafts.
		
Click to expand...

Iron fittings are usually an hour. You'll probably find quickly that of the 6 you like you'll pick 1 or 2 that you really like the feel, sound, look of at address. But I'd look to book for an hour!


----------



## NorwichBanana (Mar 29, 2018)

I'd struggle with that set up....a mixed bag of Fairways and Irons.....arrrghhhh!!!

**I play Srixon Driver to PW, then cleveland wedges**
**But I have an Odyssey Putter, but want a Cleveland one now aha!**

Sounds like you had a good fitting though!!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2018)

Smasher said:



			For those who had a fitting, did you book online and how long was it?
I'm booking in for one and the online booking had 30 minute slots. Pretty sure that won't be enough time to hit the 6ish clubs i'm interested in and whatever else they suggest, then trying different shafts.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did and it was roughly 30 minutes. Given that it's free I don't know if there's anything to stop you just booking two adjacent sessions though??


----------



## Titleist3 (Mar 29, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			I'd struggle with that set up....a mixed bag of Fairways and Irons.....arrrghhhh!!!

**I play Srixon Driver to PW, then cleveland wedges**
**But I have an Odyssey Putter, but want a Cleveland one now aha!**

Sounds like you had a good fitting though!! 

Click to expand...

Yes mate it was fantastic. If you order from AG after a custom fitting do the clubs have to be ordered in or can you walk away with the clubs the same day?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2018)

Titleist3 said:



			Yes mate it was fantastic. If you order from AG after a custom fitting do the clubs have to be ordered in or can you walk away with the clubs the same day?
		
Click to expand...

It depends if youâ€™re fitted for stock shafts and standard lie and length.  If it is and they have them in stock then you walk away with them, if not they usually take 2weeks max to be delivered depending on manufacturers.


----------



## Titleist3 (Mar 29, 2018)

Pray to god I can get them the same day. That will be a key deciding factor. 

The guy today reckons my 4-PW 09 Burner can be traded in for 120 which will come off the price too!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2018)

Titleist3 said:



			Pray to god I can get them the same day. That will be a key deciding factor. 

The guy today reckons my 4-PW 09 Burner can be traded in for 120 which will come off the price too!
		
Click to expand...

From looking at your list it seems they're all standard loft/lie in stiff, no? 

If so i'd say they have them in stock if you're geting them from AG. 

If not i'd try clubhousegolf.

where do you play? could your pro not get them?


----------



## Titleist3 (Mar 29, 2018)

I think so mate. There was no indication that they would be changed. 

Yes I can get them direct however I would have to pay upfront which Iâ€™m now thinking about as being a negative and instead Iâ€™m thinking about using AG 0% intrest.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2018)

Titleist3 said:



			Okay, I have returned from my fitting.

I have seen some negative comments in relation to my honesty of going with no intentions to buy the clubs.

I will clarify that I told the pro straight away at AG and he was totally fine with that and didn't seem to be fazed at all by me declaring it.

--------------------------------

About the fitting:

I started off with my own 7 iron swing speed was around 88 mph with an average distance of 151 yards.

I currently have '09 burners 4-PW with a 80g Regular Shaft.

I switched between 3-6 different clubs and shafts and discovered I was hitting exactly the same numbers (+1/-1 either side) with the Titleist AP2 and Taylormade P770's.

My shaft was changed from 80g to 121g after testing and changed to stiff.

I prefered the AP2 over the P770's for two reasons:

Firstly I liked the more slider look of the AP2 behind the ball and this gave me confidence in getting a good strike and secondly I preferred the head weight of the AP2 over the P770's as I thought it was easier to swing on the downswing. 

My yardage increased from originally 151 yards to 164 yards and I was told this was due to more weight in the shaft and the stiffness of the shaft keeping up with my swing speed. 

Verdict: I want the AP2. Don't tell the wife. 

-------------------------------------

We then moved on to the Hybrid.

This is something I took out my bag about 3 years ago as I hated it. It drove me nuts.

We tested Titleist 718 T-MB Iron, Callaway GBB Hybrid, Taylormade M3 & M4 and finally Titlesit H1 & H2. 

Cut a long story short, I was most consistent with the H2 which was a real shock for me as I thought I would of preferred the T-MB. 

I chose the H2 over the H1 due to the shot desperation and spin numbers. My average distance for this club was 193 yards which was really surprising and I was pleased with that. 

Shaft style was standard shaft of Aldilia Rouge M AX 85 and degree was changed to 18 degrees with draw bias insert weight. 

-------------------------------------

Next up was the fairway wood.

I currently have a Burner '09 4 Wood and this is a 16.5 degree loft. I love this club because when I hit it, it sounds so sweet and the club is like a feather for me. 

We tried to match the fairway woods with the hybrid but it was no use and my shot desperation looked like a load of scribble on a big white board. 

We discussed long and hard about what I wanted from the fairway wood and it was apparent the need to drive the ball down the fairway on long Par 5's as well as try to control the ball on Par 3's over 200 yards. 

Finally we tested the M4 and M3 and and the M4 came out on top. I was shanking a lot of M3 shots and not catching them cleanly which was unique despite me not doing anything different (so the trackman numbers say). I just couldn't connect with the ball correctly. 

The M4 felt a lot more forgiving and easier to hit, my "baby fade" disappeared a little too and the shots started to fly off the club face like arrows. 

The shaft was stiff Aldiila Rogue Black 70 but the loft was reduced to 15 degrees as I have quite a high ball flight.

Distances with the club was good averaging around 210 yards. 

-------------------------------------

Finally the dreaded club, the driver. 

I currently have a Taylormade R15 in stiff shaft.

I usually hit this about 230 yards. 

To cut a long story short and after testing basically the whole of AG the M4 was most suited to me. 

The looks behind the ball was stunning but the performance was there for me. Averaging a total of 246 yards the club was huge. 

The shaft was reduced by an inch and a half, the loft was 10.5 reduced to 10 degrees, the shaft was the same as the fairway wood which was interesting. We did try extra stiff but I was already through the ball by the time the club head came around. 

-------------------------------------



I end this description of my testing with a few lines, I apologise for the long post, I thoroughly enjoyed the session and it was a real eye opener for me to get tested to see how much of a difference it can make to your game. I was surprised in terms of my irons hafts being completely wrong for me by 40g and the flex. I look forward to your views and opinions and thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I am surprised you managed to do this all in one sitting. My mate went for a driver fit a few weeks ago and was knackered by the end of it couldn't have hit anymore that day whilst remaining affective


----------



## ademac (Mar 30, 2018)

TreeSeeker said:



			So you would feel it is ok to test drive a car at a big car supermarket when you knew you were going to buy from a mate. Or get your house valued when you had no intention to sell. Have a builder estimate work you were going to pay a friend to do etc.

Of course they decide to afford it. It's still wrong and will incentivise bad practice.
		
Click to expand...

Um yes yes and yes to the above!
Its the way of the business world, if its wrong then everybody in business is wrong so I wouldnt get too upset about it mate.
Golf is a very competitive market and as the consumer I would always look to find the best ways to use that competition in my favour, I personally think you would be mad no to!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2018)

Titleist3 said:



			I think so mate. There was no indication that they would be changed. 

Yes I can get them direct however I would have to pay upfront which Iâ€™m now thinking about as being a negative and instead *Iâ€™m thinking about using AG 0% intrest.*

Click to expand...

Clubhousegolf offer this too. They price match aswell but usually cheaper anyway.


----------



## Titleist3 (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes Iâ€™ve seen that too. 

They are a lot cheaper on Clubhouse so going to get AG to price match for me. 

I will probably leave the Driver & Fairway out bag and get the M2 in both as opposed to buying the M4 just to save myself a little bit of money.


----------



## Titleist3 (Mar 30, 2018)

Believe it or not I bit the bullet today:

Purchased 5-PW today in Titleist AP3. 

Shaft: AMT Tour White S300

Lie Angle: Upright +2 Degrees

Length: Standard

Offset: Standard


Price (after trading in old Burners 09 and price match): Â£689

Next up is H2 Hybrid & a 14 way bag!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2018)

Titleist3 said:



			Believe it or not I bit the bullet today:

Purchased 5-PW today in Titleist AP3. 

Shaft: AMT Tour White S300

Lie Angle: Upright +2 Degrees

Length: Standard

Offset: Standard


Price (after trading in old Burners 09 and price match): Â£689

Next up is H2 Hybrid & a 14 way bag!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your wife is going to kill you lol


----------



## moogie (Mar 30, 2018)

Titleist3 said:



			Yes Iâ€™ve seen that too. 

They are a lot cheaper on Clubhouse so going to get AG to price match for me. 

*I will probably leave the Driver & Fairway out bag and get the M2 in both as opposed to buying the M4 just to save myself a little bit of money*.
		
Click to expand...


Why on Earth would you do that....??

You went to the bother of going to a fitting,  yet you're going to take a chance,  a gamble,  on a completely different model....!!

Whatever spec you were fitted for in m4
Won't play the same in the m2

You trying to save money could cost you more in the long run


----------



## Titleist3 (Mar 30, 2018)

moogie said:



			Why on Earth would you do that....??

You went to the bother of going to a fitting,  yet you're going to take a chance,  a gamble,  on a completely different model....!!

Whatever spec you were fitted for in m4
Won't play the same in the m2

You trying to save money could cost you more in the long run
		
Click to expand...


It was to try and keep the cost down mate.

I understand where you are coming from with this view and I have decided to agree with you and wait till the time is ready.

I really need a new bag however...


----------

